
Infinite Tubes with Three.js - SonicSoul
https://tympanus.net/Development/InfiniteTubes/
======
boondaburrah
HAHA! You're just animating the UVs! I can see the brick texture moving across
the polygons. You can't fool me! I grew up with Quake!

------
senthilnayagam
I loved the star wars demo. wish there was a way to save the animation as
video

~~~
MetalMatze
Yes. That's my favorite too. You could simply record you screen with something
like [https://obsproject.com/](https://obsproject.com/) to create a video?

------
mevile
Something weird about that tube make it look like the tube is coming toward
the viewer instead of the viewer moving. It's really easy to see the problem
with different angles where in the distance the tube segments are moving way
faster than segments closer to the viewer. Otherwise pretty interesting.

~~~
throwaway2016a
I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt that.

Another commenter pointed out, it seems to be moving the texture not the
polygons themselves. And if i may add to that, perhaps our brains are picking
up on that which is why we both feel like the tunnel is moving towards us not
the other way around.

------
StanAngeloff
Ah, these demos were so popular back in the scene days. There was the fire
from the bottom [1], the tunnel, the rotating 3D model, wind and particles
effect [2], etc. I recall writing a few of these myself in asm. Great to see
scene demos brought to modern tech.

    
    
      [1]: http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=69954
      [2]: http://matthewdoucette.com/realtimegraphicsdos/

------
ourcat
It's like being born.

------
pjmlp
Quite cool!

